# 33 pts, 15 rbs, 12 asists, holy smoke



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

What the heck happened to Kobe, a complete turn around, extremely impressed how quickly he changed his game after being Critized. 

Very impressive performance, indeed.

Guy deserves a lot of respect. Can he continue to play that way.


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

wow nice numbers, but i doudt he can keep um up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm not saying he isn't, but it sounds like he reaffirmed what the article said. He wasn't playing team ball...this game he decided to and wow look what happened. HE is a great player under alot of scrutiny...should be a fun storyline to follow.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

This just goes to show how fantastic Kobe Bryant really is! 

There was a post, yesterday, about Kobe not having what it takes to win without Shaq. After what he did last night, I think that it is unfair to judge him in the absence of Shaquille. 
If he has to have a spectacular triple double like last night, in order for the Lakers to win without Shaq. That's just too much to ask of one player, but still he rises to the challenge and the team wins. Why dont we here any of the Kobe Bryant critics flappin their gums now?????????? 

He is a great, great player!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

While it was a great performance...it is still one game. I wish him well.:angel:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Stop with posts like this, or else whenever Kidd has a game that is just as good I will post his stats(that will be almost every game).


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I will post Kidd's numbers*

3-13 8 rebounds, 8 Assist and 9 points. Not to shabby..Don't expect Kidd to have the year he had last year. All the stars were alighn just right last year. Kidd will revert to the old Kidd again, he likes to break up teams...look at his track record on that.

His shooting will be greatly exposed this year without a parameter game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> What the heck happened to Kobe, a complete turn around, extremely impressed how quickly he changed his game after being Critized.
> 
> Very impressive performance, indeed.
> ...



The first 2 games Kobe and the rest of the team were out of sync, With Shaq being out a few games. I knew it was just a matter of time till they got things going and everything begins with Kobe. He really wanted to set the tone early by setting his teammates up for their shots and just getting everyone the ball, he was rebounding aggresively, then from there on he just lit it up inside/out. great all-around 33-15-12 :yes:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

When kidd has a game with over 30 points, 15 rebounds, and 10 assists while shooting an awesome FG% be sure to post it.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i'm not saying he isn't, but it sounds like he reaffirmed what the article said. He wasn't playing team ball...this game he decided to and wow look what happened. HE is a great player under alot of scrutiny...should be a fun storyline to follow.



Phil has been known to motivate in many ways, strange but effective and his players know that. His most popular way is through the Media.

Phil & Tex actually has a close relationship with that sports writer from ESPN's Page 2. They stated Phil might of out leaked out that info on purpose to get his young star back on track. Back into his game and what he does best for the team, get everyone involved, set-up and run the plays. The first 2 games wasn't Kobe at all, he wasn't playing their style of ball that has made them productive and successful. He's a true competitor and he just wants to win and Phil knows that.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Not only that, but KG did a pretty good job of stopping Tracy McGrady. I'd actually say KG had a better game than Kobe.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> This just goes to show how fantastic Kobe Bryant really is!
> 
> There was a post, yesterday, about Kobe not having what it takes to win without Shaq. After what he did last night, I think that it is unfair to judge him in the absence of Shaquille.


The Lakers can win....with the Big Fella out of the line-up as they showed last season, when Shaq was suspended and with his injuries. Everything just begins with their floor leader in Kobe. He can do it all, he just has to remember the key is getting his mates the ball and his own game will fall into it's place just like last night.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Stop with posts like this, or else whenever Kidd has a game that is just as good I will post his stats(that will be almost every game).


Kidd won't be getting 33 points, 15 rebounds, and 12 assists in the same game any time soon.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Stop with posts like this, or else whenever Kidd has a game that is just as good I will post his stats(that will be almost every game).


if kidd has a game like that then you can bet someone will be posting it, but unfortunately i doubt kidd will be scoring over 30 anytime soon


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*

Not just the media, but fans and players.

Is it because he prefer opera instead of rap, is cultured, speaks many languages, is the opposite of the gangsta player or people are afraid he might just be as good as MJ. 

I have been on this and other BB boards alot this year and I can't remember a player being more disliked...maybe KVN

I see this more in the African American Community, why the dislike for Kobe.

Kobe is loved in Europe, maybe he should just leave the NBA and play in Italy or Spain. How much more can the guy take before it starts to bring him down.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: I will post Kidd's numbers*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 3-13 8 rebounds, 8 Assist and 9 points. Not to shabby..Don't expect Kidd to have the year he had last year. All the stars were alighn just right last year. Kidd will revert to the old Kidd again, he likes to break up teams...look at his track record on that.
> 
> His shooting will be greatly exposed this year without a parameter game.


stars alighn? excuse me, wasn't last year Kobe's first first team appearance? and it was Kidd's 5th. Yeah that's what I thought, [strike] shut up[/strike].
no need for that. everyone is entitled to post their opinions without being told to shut up.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Is it because he prefer opera instead of rap, is cultured, speaks many languages, is the opposite of the gangsta player or people are afraid he might just be as good as MJ.


Until Kobe wins championships without Shaq he cant be compared to MJ.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Are you kidding me? Kidd is the master of the triple double. He'll put up close to 30, 10, and 15 at least five times a year. I understand why so many people like the Lakers, but why do they have to so ignorant about the rest of the league?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Kidd may only score 15 ppg, but he is a streak scorer/shooter. There are games where he comes out on fire, and scores 30 points. Last February, Kidd won a player of the week award and averaged over 25 ppg. The truth is, when Kidd is on, nobody takes over a game like he does.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know y the media was makin' such a fuss abt nothin'. Lakers started 0-2, seriously, who was really surprised? Does the media really think their darling Kobe could carry his team a W against smart/perenial playoff teams? Ofcourse not! 

Spurs and Blazers have played LA a lot, and they know how to beat them. W/O shaq, it was just icin' on the cake. Put a physical defender(bowen, ruben) on Kobe, double him, crowd the lane when he drives......zoom, the lakers r done. Lakers w/o Daddy CAN'T beat a perenial playoff team. They weren't able to do it last year, and they haven't been able to do it so far this year either.

They were playing a clueless team last night, a team which hasn't made the playoffs for almost a decade. Both Blazers and Spurs doubled KB everytime he tried to penetrate.......Y didn't Gentry do that? Cuz he can't coach(i'm sure most know that by now). Kobe was even laughing his *** off on the court last night......probably laughing at the Clippers' stupidity.

Anyway, tomorrow will be Kobe's real test against the blazers. And he really needs to carry LA to a .500 record to keep the media from kissin' to criticizin' on him. We already know what a general fans' opinion on kobe has been from the past 3 years. If Kobe fails to carry LA to a .500 w/o shaq, then he doesn't deserve the title of being "the best or the 2nd best" in the league. That's something most people already agree with, and even the media(which loves KB) will start believing that.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Spartanfan - wanna make me shut up*

If you want to debate thats fine, just don't disrespect me. Nobody tells me to shutdown, last person that did endn't up in the hospital with a broken nose.

Anyways, I think Kidd will not have anywhere near the year he had last year. I think his contribution to the Nets last year were overrated. He tends to pass to one or two players and isolate others, he did this in Dallas and Phoenix. If he doesn't like you, you don't get the ball(or worse you get traded), that to me is not a team player who makes everybody better.

KVN took a lot of heat in the finals last year, but Kidd was mostly to blame for not getting all the players involved.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Spartanfan - wanna make me shut up*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Nobody tells me to shutdown, last person that did endn't up in the hospital with a broken nose.


what are you gonna do? punch your computer. when I said shut up, I didnt mean that I was right and you were wrong, I meant that I didn't want to argue.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

SpartanFan2003 & Benfica , settle down and carry on with the conversation in a respectful manner, 
No threats, No name calling and No insults


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I was trying to get to that when I mentioned how I didnt mean to say shut up as an insult.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

kidd won't be getting 30+ points anytime soon. he knows how to distribute the scoring among his teammates. ever wonder why half of the players on the nets team score in double figures every game?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't like it how people act like he just had one good season last year when he has been on the first team for 5 years straight and before that the second and third team and ROY.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I know all about Kidd*

I followed him since high school and there is no denying that he can be dominating, is great rebounding and assist guard. I just don't like how tends to distribute the ball to those he favors and if you get on his bad side..he tends to be vengefull.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

just wanna throw in that jason kidd came thisclose to getting ANOTHER triple double in tonight's game vs. the wizards...


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>
> 
> Is it because he prefer opera instead of rap


I'm guessing you forgot about kobe's rap song he released......

that was brutal. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

It was certainly a good way to answer the critisism that he was playing selfishly and not within the team structure, by Tex Winter. They are great numbers indeed, but as many have said, it's only one game. I hope he has more like it, but lets wait and see


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Of course he will have more games, he has been a better player than Kobe for five years. Don't agree? then howcome for four years straight Kidd was voted on the First team while Kobe was left in his dust? And still this year when Kobe was nominated for the First team, Kidd was runner-up for MVP. This is like asking when Kobe scores 20 points if he will ever score it again.

And also, when Chamberlin scored 100 points it was only 1 game.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Until Kobe wins championships without Shaq he cant be compared to MJ.



Until Jordan wins a ring without Pippen and PJ he will never be considered great. 

See how silly that argument is?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> kidd won't be getting 30+ points anytime soon. he knows how to distribute the scoring among his teammates. ever wonder why half of the players on the nets team score in double figures every game?



Because Kidd has scorers around him like Kittles, Jefferson, Martin, and Mutombo to a certain extent.

And Kobe has ? ? ?

No Shaq and no Fox and he is averaging 11 boards and nearly 7 assists.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

you say averaging like he played 82 games with those stats, sadly my friend he has only played 3 games.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*



> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Pip was hardly the dominant player Shaq is. A great all around player yes but not a 30, 13, 2 type of guy that Shaq is.

See how silly your argument is?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Interesting, why is Kobe critized so much*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Pip was hardly the dominant player Shaq is. A great all around player yes but not a 30, 13, 2 type of guy that Shaq is.
> ...



My point was (since it went COMPLETELY over YOUR head) was that no player can do it alone. Not MJ, not Magic, not Shaq, not Bird, do you get the picture yet?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> you say averaging like he played 82 games with those stats, sadly my friend he has only played 3 games.



True, it has only been 3 games. And in 15 games last year without Shaq he averaged 28, 6, and 6. He can get his no matter what the situation. So what is your point?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, so now suddenly the nets have scorers on the team? i thought the nets's main concern is that they really don't have any scorers on the team (especially now that kvh is gone). confusing...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, it's amazing how people can twist things around to suit their own opinion. How in the heck is Kidd playing favorites when there was nobody on the team averaging 15 ppg? Kidd's teams in Phoenix also were incredibly balanced, scoring wise. Tons of double figure scorers, but few in the high teens. If anything, Kidd shares the ball too evenly, and steps on the toes of those who want to shoot twenty times a game! 

I find it amazing that anybody can blame Kidd for Keith Van Horn's choke of a performance last playoffs. KVH wouldn't do anything with the ball when he got it, and every shot he actually made was a wide-open three pointer directly related to Kidd creating him a shot.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Gasol Vs Duncan*

I noticed tonights game that both players even each other out.

Is Gasol closing the gap with Duncan.


----------

